# The Skyline Evo III front end and Speed side skirts



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

I have found this front end and i think its the best looking front end. But what will it look like when its on my 4dr 99 sentra 1.6L Blue. will it look good.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Evo III looks pretty nasty =/

But how in a way does it look like an Skyline?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

i have no idea www.versusmotorsport.com has it and it just has vents like a skyline and lights like Evo 2. Do you like it. what do u think will it look good.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

kinda cool


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Put in some fogs and I like


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

That's what I wanted. I just didn't want to go through all trouble to put it on. But hey, don't let me scare you, good luck, your car will look badddd azzzzz!

For pics it was on importfan.com, but now I don't see it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uhhh...I dunno this is pretty extreme I hope U dont plan on just throwing this front on without the rest of the kit...U are def. going to need sides and rear to make this work.

Oh and dont forget the fog lights....I ve seen pics with it on a 200 but never on a Sent...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

It looks pretty nasty from what i seen 

I'll rather go with the Omega Skyline, it has a much cleaner look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

i know that its a pretty extreme thing but everybody has the omega kit and i like to be different and see where this goes. im getting the front "Skyline Evo III " and the "Speed side skirts" if available for 4dr sentra and leave the back alone for now. With the fogs im going to put on it is going to look bad. Thanks for your feedback guys. I'm almost ready to put it on and then ill show you guys some pics to get your opinion.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Why not go with a GTR?


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Yo
Heres a pic of the evoIII








I'm more of a clean look person, this body kit is real extreme.. but hey.. whatever floats your boat


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

ahh yes the infamous yellow car. IMHO looks like shit. There's a guy who lives near me with the same front on his prelude. Looks like crap. The good part is if you're door to door with another 200sx you'll win by the nose. It sticks WAY out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

your right matt4nissan it does look like shit because that is not the Evo III front end its the Evo II front. The Evo III is a combination of the Skyline front and Evo II put into one and its bad as hell.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VIB said:


> *your right matt4nissan it does look like shit because that is not the Evo III front end its the Evo II front. The Evo III is a combination of the Skyline front and Evo II put into one and its bad as hell. *


 ....U know what VIB I really admire your attitude on your choice. No matter what any one is saying about not liking the front end--U still sicking with it....

And to tell U the truth I think U should def. go for it. It what U like and I would like to see it done. That yellow car has been around for ever--IM sure U can make it look better..

OH and keep in mind U would be better off doing the whole kit at once rather that doing the rear later--it may cost you more in the end.....


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

mp2050, where can I see more pics of your ride?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> *mp2050, where can I see more pics of your ride? *


Its been up for a while...Im trying to get sum more up soon....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11102


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks MP2050, i always do what i like and not give a F--k about what other people think. If i like it that is all that matters. Thanks for the advise about doing the whole kit the first time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey MP2050 i see you have 17 in rims and coli-overs. how do the 17 fit. and did you just buy the coil-overs and put them on or did you get special shocks also. If no shocks how is the ride.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

perma23 said:


> *Heres a pic of the evoIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the look of it cause i like the open mouth and it has a place for foglights, too bad it sticks out too much.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

yeah.. the front looks nice, but you would have to get a wide body kit to accomadate it. the front its big and wide, so it would look weird with the usual side skirts.. i'd say the quwheels wide body kit, and evo front end would look good.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

that evo is f******ng player! i want it now.. too bad i dont want to waste any more money on my car.. besides maintenence.. or unless i get a better paying job, where ill have money to spend on it


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Teknoid that is not the EVO III itst he EVO II . OK everybody go to VERSUSMOTORSPORT.com and look at the sentra body kits and look for the SKYLINE EVO III RALLY FRONT END. Please quit looking at that fu**ing yellow car that is not what im talking about. ok.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

or you can look at the pic i posted on the first page


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO the difference in the 2 and 3 is the bigger mouth and what the extra side lips right.....

Thats all I can see--it would be good to get a actual pic of the bumper on a car...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey I found one off ebay.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It looks weak on a B15, maybe it will look better on a B14


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

That still can't be the one, because the one in the pic still comes out too much. The evo III rally kinda slants in at the bottom so it looks. By the way how much does that front end run? I want one to go with the drift kit sides and rear I'm getting.


----------

